# Buzzing noise in headset when playing CS:GO?



## Cyph3r

Sounds like youre getting interference from using the front audio port. On most cases the front ports aren't particularly well shielded.

Try using the back port to see if that helps.


----------



## Sikkamore

That's seemed to have worked! Thank you Cyph3r







+REP


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> That's seemed to have worked! Thank you Cyph3r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +REP


No problem, glad it worked


----------

